# field score card



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

hmm I can't seem to attach a pdf here, I can email you a copy of one if you pm me your email address


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

This is one we made up. Its great for practice and remembering what distances you need improvement on...

thanks,

al


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

This is one I use at my Home Range


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Those are both great examples


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Not to highjack, but if you have an iphone or ipod touch the targetmate app is great for scoring. I quit using scorecards altogether for practice rounds.

I used it to score all of my indoor rounds this winter.

I'm using it now to score all of my practice rounds at home for fita and field. It's great to track specific arrows to see if any are consistently missing in a certain direction.

You can use it for field, fita, fita field, nfaa field, imperial and nfaa indoor. It doesn't have the hunter face so I just use the field face for hunter rounds and put a note in the round so I remember.

It also supports email so you can export a round to a .csv file and email it to yourself.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/targetmate/id304069558?mt=8


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> Not to highjack, but if you have an iphone or ipod touch the targetmate app is great for scoring. I quit using scorecards altogether for practice rounds.
> 
> I used it to score all of my indoor rounds this winter.
> 
> ...


Have any enhancements been done to this app to support anything other than FITA targets? It doesn't appear that way according to the link you provided, but sometimes web sights are way behind what is actually being delivered.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

JayMc said:


> Not to highjack, but if you have an iphone or ipod touch the targetmate app is great for scoring. I quit using scorecards altogether for practice rounds.
> 
> I used it to score all of my indoor rounds this winter.
> 
> ...


Lee - all those faces are present...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> Lee - all those faces are present...


Duh - guess I should have read (instead of scan) your full post. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sepiid (Apr 14, 2011)

*a bit old but here is teh excel file i made up from looking at other users*

a bit old but here is teh excel file i made up from looking at other users score cards.

you can use it in an excel program on your smart phone
or printout and cut up. made them similar to golf score cards you could fold in half.

Sepiid


----------

